# Innenlager-/Tretlagersteifigkeit Mercury



## Eisenfaust (10. August 2004)

Hallo Forum.
Ich habe ein Bergwerk Mercury in der Größe L, das zur Zeit noch mit einer XT-Kurbel Modell 2003 sowie entsprechendem Innenlager ausgestattet ist. Ich hatte bisher das subjektive Gefühl, daß speziell mein Mercury nun nicht sonderlich steif im Tretlagerbereich ist, drückt man mit dem Fuß eine Pedalseite nieder ist deutlich eine Verwindung zu sehen. das macht sich auch im 'Rennen' bemerkbar, nämlich dann, wenn man auf dem größten Kettenblatt und kleinsten Ritzel versucht alles zu geben. Ist der Umwerfer wie in der entsprechenden Anleitung eingestellt, schleift die Kette, im Wiegetritt bei dieser Schaltstellung umso mehr.

Nun wurde die Steifigkeit der Hartails von Bergwerk bisher immer sehr gelobt. Ein paar 'Tests' mit günstigen Kinesis-Rahmen zeigten mir aber, daß diese weitaus steifer im Tretlagerbereich sind - bei etwa gleichem Rahmengewicht. Allerdings waren an diesen MTBs vornehmlich XT 04 Kurbeln verbaut und die Rahmengröße war (mindestens) eine Nummer kleiner.

Durch entsprechende Einstellungen des Umwerfers kann ich das Schleifen aufgrund der Flexbewegung eleminieren, ich wäre aber glücklicher, wenn es etwas steifer wäre.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob sich durch den Einsatz einer XT 04 Kurbel ein Mehr an Steifigkeit erreichen läßt, die signifikant, also für mich deutlich spürbar ist oder ob das Problem generell durch den großen Rahmen gegeben ist und nicht behebbar scheint.

Ich danke schon mal im voraus.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## raffic (10. August 2004)

Bei dem Händler von meinem Kollegen, der generell nur Kinesis Rahmen verkauft
und meint alles andere wäre nur Schrott hat uns das auch mal vorgeführt.
An meinem Mercury L aber mit FSA Innenlager und Truvativ Kurbel und an dem Kinesis Rahmen von meinem Kollegen. Da der Typ wie schon gesagt alles andere schlecht gemacht hat ausser seine kinesis Rahmen hab ich mir gedacht lass ihn mal labern. Wo Du das jetzt Postest fällt es mir wieder ein. Ich denke mal das hat nichts mit der Kurbel und Innenlager zu tun die Erklärung von dem besagten Händler war, dass die Anlötstellen oder die Fläche die  von dem Frästeil am Innenllager anliegt zu klein ist um viel Steifigkeit zu bringen.
Bein Fahren ist mir das aber bisher noch nicht groß aufgefallen.

Gruss
raffic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (10. August 2004)

Also die steife im Tretlager wird nur durch das Unterrohr gegeben. Das Mercury hat nun mal ein dünnes und zudem noch hochovales Unterrohr. Das alte Ecco mit dem runden Rohr war da schon etwas steifer. Aber trotz allem sollte die Steife bei Fahrern bis 85 kg kein Problem sein meiner Meinung nach. XT 04 Kurbel hat somit nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun.


----------



## Fettkloß (10. August 2004)

> Fahrern bis 85 kg kein Problem


kann wenn überhaupt nur für das sl gelten denke ich . für das normale mercury doch nicht . bergwerk würde doch bestimmt was zu nem fahrerlimit sagen so wie damals zum kurare . allerdings das mit den kleinen auflageflächen vom frästeil am tretlagergehäuse hab ich mir auch schon irgendwie gedacht .


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. August 2004)

@Fettkloß

ach hast du dir auch schon gedacht das die Fläche zu klein ist. Das Yoke ist 60mm breit und das Tretlagergehäuse hat 68mm. Wo ist da jetzt was zu schmal??? 

@all
Hobbyschrauber und ihre süssen Theorien. Sitz und Kettenstrebe haben nichts mit der Steife des Lagers zu tun.


----------



## Fettkloß (11. August 2004)

sebi online ( der profischrauber und kein hobbyschrauber ) hat so nen komischen unterton in seinen postings . 

der süsse theoretiker & hobbyschrauber fettkloß sagt zu der behauptung das sitzrohr und kettenstrebe null einfluss auf die tretlagersteifigket haben : willkommen bei den hobbyschraubern sebi online


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. August 2004)

Tja, gut zu lesen, daß meine Gedanken nicht allein im Walde stehen. Manche Hersteller ovalisieren deshalb das Unterrohr mit der langen Halbachse parallel zum Innenlagergehäuse. 

Darf man dann getrost sagen, daß all die Lobeshymnen auf die Steifigkeit aus der Luft gegriffen sind? Es ist erschütternd! Mir wäre es nicht aufgefallen, wenn der Bergwerkrahmen mein erster Rahmen gewesen wäre, mein altes Katarga mit Kinesis-Rahmen hatte da mehr Steifigkeit zu bieten und meine bescheidenen 'Testversuche' im Umland haben das jetzt, mit dieser Information aus diesem Forum, nur bestätigt.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Fettkloß (12. August 2004)

@ eisenfaust

nimm es nicht so tragisch . schau dir an was mit den mercurys im profibereich alles angestellt wird , für den alpencross wird es empfohlen usw . 

da ich eigentlich mehr rennrad fahre und dort die steifigkeit eines rahmens viel spürbarer ist hab ich mir früher auch sehr viel gedanken darum gemacht . mittlerweile hab ich mehrere rräder ausprobiert - von relativ günstigen stahlrahmen über alu bis hin zu carbon - jeder hat seine vor & nachteile . steifigkeit ist nicht alles worauf es ankommt und wegen etwas mehr rahmenflexen hängt dich bestimmt keiner ab - also kopf hoch und weiter gehts


----------



## Eisenfaust (12. August 2004)

Lieber Fettkloß.
Ich versuche unlängst Schein und Sein zu trennen und wenn die 'Werbung' oder einer der Werbelakaien sagt, daß etwas für dies oder das geeignet sei, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, daß ich das so ungeprüft übernehme! 

Magst aber recht haben, Rotwild schweißt ans Tretlager auch ein 'Röhrchen' und beim Rocky Mountain sieht das auch nicht anders aus.

Eisenfaust


----------



## Fettkloß (12. August 2004)

du sollst es ja auch nicht übernehmen oder dir selbst was vorgaukeln was garnicht wahr ist . und werben werden firmen für ihr eigenes produkt immer positv - das ist doch klar .
nur das kind ist doch schon in den brunnen gefallen - du hast doch ein mercury - oder ? du willst doch dein mercury jetzt nicht jedes mal mit miesen gefühlen durch die gegend steuern ? Ich wollte damit einfach nur sagen das es irgendwo und irgendwann immer was besseres gibt und man sich deswegen nicht verückt machen soll -


----------

